# Puppy class - do I wait?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all 

Here looking for experience and fluff mama wisdom, once again 

I've been trying to find a puppy class for Ms Gracie. There are a few that are 4 weeks instead of 6-8 so I was thinking of doing one of those since I could tough it out for 4 weeks 

Grace had her 3rd set of shots today. Vet said to wait a week then we can start walking in low risk areas. Not sure where that is in my neighborhood since there are tons of dogs? And all parks here have tons of dogs.... So I don't know?

She also said to wait another 4 weeks for things like puppy classes, etc.

So that will put Gracie at 17, almost 18 weeks old (she is 13 1/2 right now).

Is that too late for a class? I'm not doing it for the training. I'm doing it for the socialization.

Vet hinted that part of the reason is she wants Grace to be a bit bigger. I do admit an 18-20 pound lab puppy would be overwhelming and too rough for my 3 pound Grace. Not to mention if a 20 pound lab puppy gets an illness they will fair better then my little fluff. So I do get it. I just don't know what to do.

Anyone live in Arizona and have friendly pups? We are willing to drive 

I just don't want her to miss out on the socialization. I do take her a lot of places, but she only sees people, not other dogs. She's been to pet stores but only in the confines of her bag.

She can't go to daycare until she is 18 weeks. They have assured me they will keep the smallest dogs separate to play with Gus and Grace on the day they come since I only take Gus 2-3 hours once a week on their slow days. So they are willing to make adjustments for Grace being so small since it is only a few hours. So I'm comfortable taking her there but she will have to wait another 4 weeks and I worry she will miss out on important windows of opportunity to get her used to being around other dogs then just Gus.

I'm not making much sense here. Sorry.

Any ideas?

:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I would take the advice of your vet and wait a few weeks. Even with the shots, she is still vulnerable to so many things. I doubt that a few weeks would hurt her socialization in any way. If anything, she would be more confident and have a stronger immune system. 

We did obedience and it was such an amazing experience for both of us. It took me some time to find a trainer I felt comfortable with, and a class that had dogs that were smaller in size. I didn't start Rudy in classes until he was 6 months and I am glad I waited. Our class was 12 weeks (and a lot of work!) but it was so worth it. IMO, I think you will probably love the process and wish that you had paid the money for a longer class. But that's just me! 

Right now just enjoy your baby to yourself, and share her with the world when she is older, stronger, and more confident with her surroundings. 

Love to you all!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

RudyRoo said:


> I would take the advice of your vet and wait a few weeks. Even with the shots, she is still vulnerable to so many things. I doubt that a few weeks would hurt her socialization in any way. If anything, she would be more confident and have a stronger immune system.
> 
> We did obedience and it was such an amazing experience for both of us. It took me some time to find a trainer I felt comfortable with, and a class that had dogs that were smaller in size. I didn't start Rudy in classes until he was 6 months and I am glad I waited. Our class was 12 weeks (and a lot of work!) but it was so worth it. IMO, I think you will probably love the process and wish that you had paid the money for a longer class. But that's just me!
> 
> ...


It's good to know Rudy was 6 months before going into a class. Makes me feel better. I can wait then and try to find a good fit for us.

Did Rudy have other socialization? Just wondering...

I'd love to do a longer class. The problem is I have Chronic Lyme Disease and so week to week I don't know how I will feel. A 4 week class will be pushing it and a risk but is an easier risk for me then an 8 week course.

I'd love to do agility and what not with Gus. But just can't physically.

Thanks for the thoughts  it's a big help!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> It's good to know Rudy was 6 months before going into a class. Makes me feel better. I can wait then and try to find a good fit for us.
> 
> Did Rudy have other socialization? Just wondering...
> 
> ...


Rudy wanted to play with every dog he saw (still does), but he didn't have contact with dogs outside of my parents and sisters dogs. Neither of them wanted anything to do with him though. He also rarely went outside because I live in an apartment and the grass outside the complex grossed me out (neighbors not picking up after their dogs). I was worried about the socialization aspect too. I was afraid that Rudy would learn he should be afraid of dogs because of how our family dogs treated him (like the annoying yappy puppy he was!), but it didn't phase him a bit. 

I think you will love the puppy classes! You are right, they are less demanding on both of you so that works out best.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A true puppy class is for puppies under 16 weeks of age. My puppies start going to class on day 1, regardless of their age or vaccination status. 

Find out if the other puppies are required to have some vaccines.

Find out where they have their classes?

Do they do any special cleaning (mopping up) before the puppies come? 

Have they ever had issues with diseases like parvo in their facility? 

I have no issues taking a young pup to a nice, clean, well-run facility. 

If you opt not to take advantage of this critical period of socialization it is up to you to ensure that your puppy meets other dogs of all sorts of shapes and sizes in the next few weeks and has an opportunity to play with some appropriately sized playmates.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

JMM - 

Thanks... Guess I need to think on this LOL

I will keep looking. I lost the website for the classes I was looking at  and can't find it again.

Not going the petsmart petco route. Really wanted to find a trainer who does puppy classes.

Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have a pet boutique nearby, check there. Many have certified trainers who give puppy classes, much better than Petsmart whose trainers only get a two week training.

The cut off age for the one here is five months. At that age, even the large breed puppies aren't full grown and still very much puppies. Bailey was fully vaccinated by five months and I felt that was the best class for him.

I am also fortunate to live in a neighborhood with lots of small breed dogs, Shih Tsus, Pekinese, Yorkies, etc. so Bailey got lots of socialization. I also walked him in his stroller a couple times a day before he finished his shots so he could get used to the sights, sounds and smells of a neighborhood. Of course, we got stopped all the time so he learned early on how wonderful people are.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I took Daisy to puppy socialization classes at our SPCA when she was 16 weeks. It was a combination of basic clicker training obedience and play time with the other puppies. It was a four week class. The problem was that she was so much smaller than the other puppies that she couldn't safely interact with them. The instructor was really great about keeping her safe and separate, but i thought there was limited value to the playtime for her. My understanding is that the playtime is so they learn proper bite inhibition. The instructor was more focused on what we were doing during the week to expose the puppies to all kinds of people and places and noises. She gave us a great checklist of experiences to try to give them. It sounds like you are already doing a great job of getting Gracie out in the world! But if you would like a copy of the list just pm me and I will be happy to send it in case it helps.
We now are in an 8 week basic obedience course, which is great. Daisy gets to see the other dogs in the class, but there is no playtime so she doesn't get trampled by the bigger puppies. I am finding that the obedience course is much more valuable than the puppy socialization class.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace goes everywhere with me  She stays in her carrier or in a sling. So she sees people and sometimes other dogs.

We have all medium to large breeds in the neighborhood. Correction - the friendly ones LOL There are some small dogs near us but they are not friendly (owners told us that) so no meet and greets there!

Looking at local SPCA (didn't think of that!) Will see what they have!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

jmm said:


> A true puppy class is for puppies under 16 weeks of age. My puppies start going to class on day 1, regardless of their age or vaccination status.
> 
> Find out if the other puppies are required to have some vaccines.
> 
> ...


I agree with Jackie on this one. I think a clean facility is the most important thing when considering this question, but I don't see why you should wait an additional 4 weeks after vaccination. 

I consider socialization equally as important to the long term health and well being of the dogs as keeping them up to date on the appropriate shots. The current literature suggests that dogs are in much more danger from missing out on critical socialization than they are from infectious disease.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I also walked him in his stroller a couple times a day before he finished his shots so he could get used to the sights, sounds and smells of a neighborhood. Of course, we got stopped all the time so he learned early on how wonderful people are.


This is a great idea Marj and I did this with my puppies as well. It was such a fun way to get them out without exposing them to some of the dangers.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

You could also check with you groomer and vet's office to see if they know anyone with a small puppy who might be interested in a play date.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I signed up for what was supposed to be a puppy class for small pups. She was 4 1/2#. there was one other small pup. The rest were labs and goldens. Handled by young children! Spookie was smaller than those pups heads. The trainer was focused on the STAR program. I knew him from my agility days. I was disgusted.

We go to a dog park that is for 30# and under. Lots of dogs and people. If she's tired, or feels uncomfortable, I hold her, or we leave. I think she is well socalized, we don't have issues when we are out other places.

As I have fibro, I totaly understand the commitment issue. What sounds great tonight may not happen tomorrow! Puts a damper on things.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> I agree with Jackie on this one. I think a clean facility is the most important thing when considering this question, but I don't see why you should wait an additional 4 weeks after vaccination.
> 
> I consider socialization equally as important to the long term health and well being of the dogs as keeping them up to date on the appropriate shots. The current literature suggests that dogs are in much more danger from missing out on critical socialization than they are from infectious disease.


*Thanks  I am looking into puppy classes. I found one by the SPCA in the area, but their next class isn't for a month. Emailed the trainer so will see what comes back.

I do want her socialized. Since I take my dogs everywhere with me it is important they are comfortable with dogs and people.

I have family members with small dogs but they are not the best role models for Grace as they are too dominant and aggressive.
*



Kathleen said:


> You could also check with you groomer and vet's office to see if they know anyone with a small puppy who might be interested in a play date.


*I don't have a groomer :blush: I home groom. Always have. But I can ask my vet and even my daycare.*



spookiesmom said:


> I signed up for what was supposed to be a puppy class for small pups. She was 4 1/2#. there was one other small pup. The rest were labs and goldens. Handled by young children! Spookie was smaller than those pups heads. The trainer was focused on the STAR program. I knew him from my agility days. I was disgusted.
> 
> We go to a dog park that is for 30# and under. Lots of dogs and people. If she's tired, or feels uncomfortable, I hold her, or we leave. I think she is well socalized, we don't have issues when we are out other places.
> 
> As I have fibro, I totaly understand the commitment issue. What sounds great tonight may not happen tomorrow! Puts a damper on things.


*Yeah, right now I'm having a rough go with treatment. So energy is limited. But I do want her in a class. It is important to me.

I did see a place that does "running" puppy classes - they are continual, nonstop, and charge class by class instead of a course. So that might be an idea for me.
*


----------



## browneyedmiracle (Mar 7, 2012)

I know this advice has already been given, but I wanted to add my recent experience to the mix, don't know if it'll help. Dolce joined puppy socialisation at 3 months old, after his second shot. I found these classes were very safe for puppies. The trainer wanted to make sure all puppies had had at least their first shot and we all have to wear "indoor shoes" during class when we're around all other puppies, so we don't bring in any street germs or who-knows-what. Other than that, she was shocked that Dolce's vet advised us against walks until after his final shots. I was very afraid that something might happen to him, he might catch something, and she told me to start walking him immediately. 5-10 minute walks 2 or 3 times a day, just around the block so he sees the outside world, different kinds of people, all types of dogs, etc. I'm not sure what might have been if I had gone with the vet's advice, but I started walking him right then at 3 months old and now at 4 months old Dolce appears to be quite well-adjusted. Although he did warm up to fire hydrants only two weeks ago. lol He gets his rabies shot on Monday, day after tomorrow, and after that he can be taken to parks as well! 
If you're comfortable with it, it might be a good idea to start walking Grace, just a little perhaps.  Marj's stroller idea sounds pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks 

I was going to start walking her today but she got so sick 

SPCA lady got back to me and the next class is April 21st. It does sound really good but is 6 weeks long and 6 weeks away. So might find another.

Either way classes have to wait until she feels better, as does walking. But hopefully we can start that this week.


----------



## browneyedmiracle (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh! Hope little Gracie feels better soon! It's so great that you're looking for what's best for her.


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there, I just got Lily last Friday (~4.5 months) and she weight 2.5 pounds. She has all her shots. The place we go for training sterilizes the whole room so I wasn't too worried about cleanliness. Lily is the smallest in her class--there is a 10 pound Retriever mix, Doodle, and an 8 pound Cockapoo, Tilly. The instructor would let Lily play with Doodle, but would "handicap" Doodle (hold him gently on his hind legs), and Lily would just go at him (jump on him, paw at him). This teaches her to not be scared of a big dog, and Doodle in turn learned to be gentle with Lily, a dog much smaller than him. But when Doodle was free to run around, he'd chase Lily (by the way, she is super fast) and if he looked like he would get too rough, we'd separate them. I thought this was a good exercise because it also teaches Lily that while she shouldn't be afraid of big dogs, she should know when to back off. In short, I don't expect Lily to be more than 5 pounds so as long as everyone is actively supervising, I think it's okay.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

I took Sophie to the Puppy Class at Petsmart. The jury is still out on this. The trainer is great but it feels rushed and disorganized at times. I think we may graduate next week . (I have to look and I'm a bit screwed up because we missed last week due to her spay). We enrolled after she had her shots and when she was a bit bigger, at 4 lbs. She is a little over 6 months old now. 

There is a step-in class at our Doggy Day Care that we may try. It seems like it may be better and I love the facility. We also enrolled Sophie in Doggy Day Care because of the social aspect of it. I don't work, but she loves to play with other dogs and it is great for those days where she may be alone for a few hours. I met a woman in Puppy Class and her dog, Gracie and Sophie became good friends right away so we started having play dates with her. We are also very lucky to live in a community where there are a ton of dogs, big and little, and most have been friendly so far. The people here always want to pet Sophie and say hello too, so she has not lost her outgoing and friendly attitude towards people and other dogs. 

I did not walk her or let her outside until she had the appropriate vaccinations. It is so hard but I think that what you are doing sounds like it will be very good for her. Grace is still meeting people and other animals in a controlled and safe environment and she already has an advantage by having Gus as a constant friend. Good luck!


----------

